# vermont casting 2600



## jonnydext (May 6, 2011)

can you direct vent a vc 2600?


----------



## DAKSY (May 6, 2011)

No. It's a B-vent (natural draft) unit. There is no 
SAFE way to attach co-linear or co-axial venting...


----------



## jonnydext (May 7, 2011)

thank you


----------

